# Somerville smackdown



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

So I got creative and did some editing and tying together of my footage last night late into the WEEEEEE hours. yall let me know what you think its by no means a TX Bucksnort masterpiece but I tried.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You asked what we think....so here ya go.

I really liked it, thumbs up and greenie.

The things I really liked.....

Good length
No dead time before the animals showed up
Shot on film
Amount of hogs makes it special
The major stuff was right on

Somethings you may consider for next time....personal pref
I have shot and seen hundreds of hogs shot, so shooting a hog initself is nothing new...what I have not seen is you doing. So, I want to know a little bit more about you.

Hi, This is John, or Tightline, or whatever. I like them to be a little more personal on the opening intro. 

I don't think the close up of the pig, still squeeling and flopping around adds to it. I would probably have dropped that part.

I always mute the slow motion clip so you don't get that distorted shot sound, and in this case...slow motion pig screams.

Lots of people put music behind there clips, I go either way on that.

I know it is very difficult in a stand, and with pigs that keep moving...but if you can zoom in a little on the animal you are going to shoot, I think it is better. If not possible, don't worry about it.

Sometimes a little closing interview.....I got my pig, we had a great time, thanks for watching/coming along....can be good. Totally up to you.

Most of us don't consider it cheating to take a little video of you drawing your bow (after the fact) and clip it in right before the shot....kind of a tension builder, if you will.

Anyway, great job....really, I hope you don't think I was being critical....just throwing out some ideas because you asked. None of it is necessary, your video is fine the way it is. I am not always right, just opinionated.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh, and PS, with the amount of little hogs you have there.....it looks like you will have plenty of chances to experiment and make videos.....


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks a buch for the advice Chunky. As im reading it im agreeing with you on every point. I think all those would def add to a quality finished product. Im going to try and have a mental checklist on the next one. I love this game man.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

tightline80 said:


> yall let me know what you think its by no means a TX Bucksnort masterpiece but I tried.


Now thats funny. I'm just a countryfried ******* playing with a video camera. I liked it. Did you have it up yesterday then take it down? Only thing is I think the treehuggers on youtube are going to give you a hard time when they hear that pig sqealing and complain on you. So be ready for that. Hopefully it won't happen.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*interesting*

I hunt near Somerville as well. We saw lots of pigs every hunt last year and none this year. The hog sign is down, but I think a few are still around at night. I would like to have a net gun of some sort for times like that.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

wow that was cool.


----------

